# 401 zigzag ? and updates



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi - I was cleaning up the 401 tonight, and after started reading the manual. 

Do I understand correctly that the 401 has several built-in zig zag stitches, set by using the 2 knobs on the front, AND it can make more decorative stitches by utilizing the cams as well as the knobs? (I thought one needed the cams to make any zigzag stitches...but in reading reviews, I thought it said that the "0" cam isn't needed, because that is built in. I assumed that built in was just a regular zig zag stitch...)

Please enlighten me!

I did power it up, w/o thread, and it runs. The light turned on, but would shut off when I backed off the foot control, then turn back on as I applied power, so I may need to replace the power cord. The plastic on the cord is pretty stiff...it would probably be a good idea to replace regardless. 

Besides the manual, the 401 also came with the box of feet/attachments, the AK3 throat plate, several bobbins - plastic and 2 colors of metal, and the black slant buttonholer. (My sister gifted me a slant buttonholer in a mint cardboard singer box that is somewhat tannish/pink...in keeping with the two tone saddle shoe theme.) It also came with the 2,3,4 and 5 cams.

The color plates of decorative stitch combinations were fun to see...the fancy work/embroidery of flowers, snowflakes, and leafy scrolled monograms are amazing. (I can't imagine the patience it takes...)

I sanded the desk & stool earlier this week - I have to remove the handles on the drawers so I can sand the drawer fronts, but other wise have it all sanded. I had some Homer Formby's refinisher, and used that on the top just to see how it looks...Oh my goodness under all that dark brown is a beautiful red gold that just glistens! I don't think I'll be bleaching it!


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Yes the 401 will do the decorative stitches by turning the two knobs. Try it while it's threaded and if it don't you can take the top off and clean them up. The one I gave 20 $ for was gummed up and had to be cleaned. Once I cleaned the gunk off they worked.

You can order a power cord for less than 10 $.


----------



## dixiemaiden (Oct 31, 2007)

Yes, if you turn the knobs to B & L it does a regular zig zag stitch. I have a Singer 401 and I love it. I've never tried using the cams to do fancy stitches. I am going to have to try it sometime!


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Thanks for your replies. I'll have fun testing it out!


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Try the different positions of the knobs and just get a piece of fabric and thread it up and play for a few hours.


----------

